# Ordering LEDs



## thunderdood (Jul 8, 2011)

Does anyone know of any good websites that have good prices on LEDs? I just know of rapidled.com and their prices are pretty cheap from some other sites I have checked but they don't have the variety of the other sites.


----------



## videoman (Jul 8, 2011)

Some sites as you well know have good prices but few choices and others have a little more choices but higher prices. I have yet to find a site that has reasonable prices with a big variety. Rapidled as far as I have been checking them out don't even have the currently popular XM-L on their list but even the other types are limited in bin choices. Often I have to order a few from Cutter and the rest elsewhere if I need certain warm and cool ones. I once ordered 4 different bins from 4 different sites and paid 4 X the delivery. I wish there is a place that has good prices and a huge variety on different mounts and ships out within 24 hrs. and also has a variety of drivers and optics/reflectors as well. But for now all I can suggest is: Cutter electronics Australia, Hero-Led, Avnet, Newark, Deal Extreme (slow service), Led Supply. Avnet and Newark may not have the leds mounted on stars or otherwise, check before ordering. It all boils down to site hopping for your particular needs. Yes, I wish there is a store that just specializes in leds and related items that has great or reasonable prices, variety and ships out same day. The only one I know of that comes close is Cutter.


----------



## Curt R (Jul 8, 2011)

Be careful on buying cheep LEDs from unknown sources as there are
a lot of counterfeit LEDs out there, particular are those that have been
in production for more than a year. The China connection for bogus
parts is even getting into the US military equipment. 

Curt


----------



## Roger555 (Aug 23, 2011)

anyone order from lightmalls.com? Is it legit price looks good 

http://www.lightmalls.com/cree-xm-l-cool-white-t6-1a-led-star


----------



## richpalm (Aug 23, 2011)

I use LED Supply. Get parts in 2 days. Also Illumination Supply, when he has them, and Shiningbeam.

I stick to these 3. I want my parts before I'm in the ground, so I stay with U.S. only, plus I just don't have the patience to wait weeks.

Rich


----------



## archer6817j (Aug 23, 2011)

+1 for cutter. They have a good selection but you have so suck up the shipping time an cost.


----------



## moderator007 (Aug 23, 2011)

Roger555 said:


> anyone order from lightmalls.com? Is it legit price looks good
> 
> http://www.lightmalls.com/cree-xm-l-cool-white-t6-1a-led-star


I have ordered AMC7135 drivers from them. Price was good and so was product. I had no problems and shipping time was less than DX for me.

thunderdood, I usually order most of my leds from lck-led.com. I have had pretty good luck with them so far. I have ordered from KD and DX. I prefer lck-led for their tints and price. They also offer a CPF discount. It takes awhile to receive them but i try to order before I need them. If you want a specific tint then cutter is your place. Not cheap with shipping but your about guaranteed to get what you ordered as far as tint and bin.


----------



## videoman (Aug 23, 2011)

Cutter on occasion has free shipping with orders of $99 or more. It will say so in red on the top left of the site pages. I ordered from them many times with free shipping. It usually takes about 10 working days to get the stuff here in NY.


----------



## shortstack (Aug 24, 2011)

ledgroupbuy.com has some good prices, i just bought some from rapidled.com with some reflectors, great price, fast shipping. Would Recommend.


----------



## mds82 (Aug 24, 2011)

LEDSupply.com, Digikey.com, arrowac.com


----------



## Inkidu (Aug 25, 2011)

+1 for cutter


----------



## thunderdood (Aug 31, 2011)

I got a bunch of Cree XR-E Q5 LEDs of the cool white, blue, and royal blue colors for my aquarium. I was wondering if anyone would have advice on whether it might be better to use more powerful LEDs like the XM-L? That way I could use less XM-L's to replace the cool white XR-Es.


----------

